
Fracking: The Music Video - zoowar
http://www.propublica.org/article/fracking-music-video
======
pasbesoin
I haven't looked at the video, but with respect to "music video" and popular
culture, New York City should realize that, depending upon the effectiveness
-- or lack thereof -- of local and state regulators, fracking -- of the
Marcellus Shale underlying part of its extensive drinking water watershed --
constitutes a major threat to its water supply. (This is from memory, but I
think I'm remembering the correct name for the geological feature.)

